# 3G and 2 G switch



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Does any android 2.2 users encounter this problem as I do, whenever you switch between 2G and 3G , the data flow is not working until you restart your system?


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, it seems like 2G and 3G switch app does the job, that's great?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always just changed it through the communications manager(in settings)....

When I turn on/off 3g i usually have ~10 secs of down time then everything is working again.

I have never done this on a native android device so do some research if you are interested.


Changing/updating the radio often solves bad connection problems.

more info about radio: Cellular network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have updated my radio numerous times on windows based devices using HSPL but i heard it can be done for android devices as well.

More research will need to be done but here is a repository: Radio_Update - android-roms - How To: Install a Radio Update. - Android ROMs will host updates to the OS both Custom and Offical. - Google Project Hosting


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear Laxer, I found a cool app after searching serveral apps with no hope. I finally found one that I hope that it is going to make it easy to switch between 2G and 3G , it called. 'Restart Connection ' , it really quickly refresh by wireless connection and I don't have to restart my device,


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Well that's convenient.

Thanks for sharing! :wave:


----------



## t_nash (Jul 18, 2011)

There are additional types of applications which benefit from smartly controlling 3G/2G in
an effort to maximum battery vs bandwidth.

Applications such as browser/mail, etc., would be considered broken or poorly written
if they blindly, always turned on 3G. There are far too many cases where this logic
would simply fall down, if not completely break.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, I thought the " restart connection " , sadly to say, I is still not working


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, now I got a new that seems be working great for my android liquid E, you got the same issue with the data flow because your 2G and 3G switch, try " data connection '


----------

